# Seiko Bullhead Cal. 6138 or similar



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

*Seiko Bullhead Cal. 6138 or similar*


View Advert


Looking for a Seiko Bullhead Cal 6138 or similar. Hopefully with box and papers and in good condition.




*Advertiser*




fredwastell



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

